# Einrücken, howtos ?



## orly? (3. Sep 2007)

Werten Tag programmierer Gemeinde.

Ich habe Frage bezüglich des Einrückens des Quelltextes. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche "howtos" oder ähnliches die einem das Einrücken näherbringen ?

Ich habe nämlich oft das Gefühl, dass wenn ich Programme schreibe, wo der Quelltext etwas länger wird, dass diese bei mir sehr sehr unübersichtlich sind und dies natürlich nicht gerade förderlich ist, wenn jemand mal über den Quellcode schauen möchte.

Ich könnte nachher mal einen Beispielcode posten. Bin im moment jedoch nur auf der Suche nach Tutorials oder ähnlichem, damit ich mich zu diesem Thema ein wenig belesen kann. 

Ich suche zur Zeit schon akribisch aber mein Freund Google spuckt eher Seiten zum Thema "Softwareergonomie" aus, wo es eher um die Bedienbarkeit der Software geht.


Ich wäre für jeden Link dankbar.

MfG
Orly?


----------



## Tobias (3. Sep 2007)

http://java.sun.com/docs/codeconv/

mpG
Tobias


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Sep 2007)

Vielleicht solltest Du über einen Code-Formatter nachdenken wie ihn z. B. Eclipse beinhaltet.


----------



## Guest (3. Sep 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest Du über einen Code-Formatter nachdenken wie ihn z. B. Eclipse beinhaltet.




Das mach ich dann, wenn ich es selber kann. Manchmal kann es schon nützlich sein, wenn man gewisse sachen von Hand kann.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Sep 2007)

na bei dem Thema gibts nichts zu können, 
außer du willst den Gebrauch der Tab-Taste (auch bei Markierung mehrerer Zeilen) üben 

die Entscheidung was man wie einrückt fällt durch einen Formatter ja nicht weg,
außer dass man eine sinnvolle Default-Einstellung zur Ansicht hat

(edit: zweimal der gleiche Satzbau,
außer paar Ausnahmen)


----------



## orly? (3. Sep 2007)

woops war wohl nicht eingeloggt eben.


Wie gesagt bei mir sieht das oft so aus: 

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class GUI extends MenuBar  {
	static String s1,s2,s,f;
	static List liste22;
	static TextField name,such,wort;
	static TextArea zutaten;
	static int i,k;
	static TextArea zutat;
	static MenuBar menuleiste;
	static Menu menu;
	static MenuItem menuItem;
	 
	

public static void main(String[] args) {
	
	fenster frame = new fenster("Rezeptbuch beta1");
			liste22 = new List();
			liste22.setLocation(10,100);
			liste22.setSize(250,200);
	menuleiste = new MenuBar();
	menu = new Menu("Datei");
	menuItem = new MenuItem("Suche..");
	menu.add(menuItem);
	menuleiste.add(menu);
		
	Button	nr = new Button("Neues Rezept");
			nr.setSize(120,30);
			nr.setLocation(10,340);
	Button loeschen = new Button("Löschen");
		loeschen.setSize(120,30);
		loeschen.setLocation(140,340);

		   Label gerichte = new Label("Gerichte: ");
		   		 gerichte.setLocation(10,70);
		   		 gerichte.setSize(55,30);
		frame.setSize(280,400);
		frame.add(nr);
		frame.add(gerichte);
		frame.setMenuBar(menuleiste);
		frame.add(liste22);
	
		frame.add(loeschen);
		frame.setLayout(null);
		new dateiauslese(liste22);
		frame.setVisible(true);
		
			nr.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				rezepteingabe();
			}
			});
			
			loeschen.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
				public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
					int i = liste22.getSelectedIndex();
					liste22.remove(i);
					new delete(liste22);
					new save(liste22,name,zutaten);
				}
			});
		
			
			liste22.addItemListener(new ItemListener(){
		           public void  itemStateChanged(ItemEvent eg) {
		             showdetails();  
		           }
		       });		
		menuItem.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
				suchmaske();
			}
		});
			
	

	
}



public static void rezepteingabe() {
	unterFenster frame = new unterFenster("Rezepteingabe");
    Button ok = new Button("Ok");
     name = new TextField("");
    Label rezName = new Label("Gericht:");
    Label rezept = new Label("Zutaten:");
      zutaten = new TextArea();
    	 rezName.setSize(50,25);
    	 rezName.setLocation(10,25);
    	 name.setSize(120,20);
    	 name.setLocation(70,30);
    	 rezept.setSize(50,25);
    	 rezept.setLocation(20,75);
    	 zutaten.setSize(250,200);
    	 zutaten.setLocation(20,100);
    	 zutaten.setColumns(30);
    	   ok.setSize(90,30);
    	   ok.setLocation(25,310);
	frame.setLayout(null);
	frame.setSize(300,350);
	frame.add(ok);
	frame.add(name);
	frame.add(rezName);
	frame.add(zutaten);
	frame.add(rezept);
	frame.setVisible(true);
	ok.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
	 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
		eintragen();
		
	 }
	});
	
	
}

public static void eintragen() {
	s1 = name.getText();
	liste22.add(s1);
	new save(liste22,name,zutaten);
	new sortieren(liste22);
  
   
 
 }

public static void showdetails() {
	unterFenster frame = new unterFenster(liste22.getSelectedItem());
	TextArea zutat = new TextArea("");

	frame.setSize(400,300);

	zutat.setLocation(40,50);
	zutat.setSize(300,150);
	zutat.setColumns(30);
	zutat.setEditable(false);
	frame.add(zutat);
	
	new rezeptauslese(liste22,zutat);
	frame.setVisible(true);
}

public static void suchmaske() {
	unterFenster frame = new unterFenster("Suche");
	frame.setLayout(null);
	frame.setSize(250,150);
	Label beschriftung = new Label("Suche nach: ");
	beschriftung.setLocation(20,30);
	beschriftung.setSize(100,30);
	wort = new TextField("");
	wort.setLocation(100,30);
	wort.setSize(100,30);
	Button b = new Button("Ok");
	b.setLocation(20,70);
	b.setSize(90,30);
	frame.add(wort);
	frame.add(beschriftung);
	frame.add(b);
	frame.setVisible(true);
	b.addActionListener(new ActionListener(){
		 public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e){
		  new suche(liste22,wort);
			
		 }
		});
		
}


}
```

Also ich kann den Code lesen, weil ich ihn geschrieben hab, allerdings dürften Außenstehende es schwer haben .


----------



## Jango (4. Sep 2007)

Am besten, du benutzt mal 'kurzzeitig' eine IDE, die den Code selbst einrückt (Eclipse, Netbeans, usw.), schaust dir das an und machst es dann genauso.  :wink:


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Sep 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am besten, du benutzt mal 'kurzzeitig' eine IDE, die den Code selbst einrückt (Eclipse, Netbeans, usw.), schaust dir das an und machst es dann genauso.  :wink:


S. oben.


----------

